# Events section changes ......



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

removing the TTOC events section away from the TTF main events section ........ Why 
.....for me as well as many more i am sure will go to an event to mix with other like minded TT folk regardless of who's got their flags up on the day . It all seems a bit petty to me :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Exactly - I think people should pm TTFAdmin and let them know your feelings about this. I have and it has been acknowledged.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looks like the TTOC events have been hidden away , fine if the TTF want it separate but keep it in the events section

The TTF ...home to the TTOC .......


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ahhh the saga continues 

J
xx


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Lollypop86 said:


> ahhh the saga continues
> 
> J
> xx


And you appear to be the main propagater :roll:


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Teddy seems to be thrown out the pram again!
Mark, totally agree with you. New or longtime users are not interested in any "issues" that may or may not be going on behind the scenes. All we want is a seamless, excellent TTF/TTOC forum. Admins PLEASE can you have a word? Thanks


----------

